# Clumpy Eureka Mignon



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

I'd read reviews saying that the Mignon was a bit clumpy. I was not prepared for what comes out of the chute.

Asked Bella Barista, where I purchased it from, for advice and they weren't particularly helpful. They advised that I should grind courser, which would cause under extraction, or continue using a cocktail stick to break up the clumps.

Anybody have any advice or experience of this?

Thanks.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Mignons are plagued with a clumpy grind, I do believe the clumping eases over time assuming this is a new machine. Using a cocktail stick to break up clumps is common practice here to be honest, it's not necessary, but I do believe it gives a better extraction with clump prone grinders from what I can perceive in the cup. Just whether you're willing to go through the faff to get that better shot







.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grind into steel cup, shake it then transfer to the PF via dosing ring/funnel.

Are you sure that grinding any coarser than that causes under-extraction? What are your extractions now?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Either of the above works with the Mignon.

Breaking up the clumps makes a better extraction IMO, reduces channeling potential.

I preferred stirring


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I have a Mignon and currently dispense into the catch cup of a Lido E. You can then screw on the dispensing chute designed for transferring to portafilters, shake (covering the opening with your hand of course) then transfer grinds to your portafilter. Cocktail stick works well to although it might be less messy doing this in a different receptacle then transferring to the portafilter.

Having said that, Matt Perger says stop worrying!

https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/how-to-distribute-by-tapping


----------



## Talk_Coffee (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Floss,

I don't have hands on with that specific grinder, but as others have mentioned clumping will lessen as the burr set beds in.

Other factors which can induce clumping are humidity and also the degree of roast depth. That stated, yours is pretty severe and more like an extrusion!

Your machine appears to be e-61 based on portafilter anatomy. What baskets are you using? If they're small, moving to a larger basket will allow for a bigger and coarser dose which will help things- albeit at the expense of more beans.

In the meantime, anything you can do to break things up will definitely assist for a better distribution and pour.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Floss said:


> I'd read reviews saying that the Mignon was a bit clumpy. I was not prepared for what comes out of the chute.
> 
> Asked Bella Barista, where I purchased it from, for advice and they weren't particularly helpful. They advised that I should grind courser, which would cause under extraction, or continue using a cocktail stick to break up the clumps.
> 
> ...


Had a Mignon for 3 years. Buy yourself a dosing funnel or make one out of a yogurt pot. Grind into PF basket. Weight the dose. Do a WDT with a cocktail stick or whisk (or just ignore the clumps, they break very easily: I did). Tamp. Lock. Pull. Drink. Enjoy. Repeat.


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

Hopefully time will make it better then.

If I just tamp the clump the shot tastes awful!

Will get myself a dosing funnel in the mean time.

the shot in the photo was 18g and extracted about 60ml in 30 seconds with a fairly strong tamp.

You know your portafilters 'Talk_Coffee' it's a Rocket Appartamento.

Thanks all.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Floss said:


> the shot in the photo was 18g and extracted about 60ml in 30 seconds with a fairly strong tamp.
> 
> Thanks all.


If that's close to 60g, then you should have scope to grind coarser & still extract OK.

Grinding too fine & tamping too hard can drop your extraction too.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Does not seem that clumping matters given the tamping force (various posts seem to confirm this view). Thoughts?


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

I've also been hearing this, not sure where it came from. It may be true for some circumstances however I can confirm a significant improvement in extraction after breaking up the clumps.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

There are many schools of thought on the subject...

Some involve throwing money at the problem by purchasing and using tools that have better advertising than actual scientific evidence

Some involve a funnel and a tooth pick

Some say



> *Clumps*
> 
> Stop worrying. Poke one with your finger and it breaks apart instantly. Now think about how hard you're tamping. Now think about 110 pounds per square inch of water pressure. Is it still a clump after all that?


Source . https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/how-to-distribute-by-tapping


----------



## mlambton (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Floss I have a new Eurika Mignon and your picture looks exactly like the results im getting. Personally I level with my index finger then tamp. The clumping seems to make little difference.


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

If you remove the shute cover, right at the top where the grinds exit the burrs there is a spot where you can install an anti-clumping screen. I believe this is available on the newer models and I have seen this as an addition on many other doserless grinders. It helps improve clumping by 50-70%.

If i can find a link i'll post


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

pavonnipuller said:


> If you remove the shute cover, right at the top where the grinds exit the burrs there is a spot where you can install an anti-clumping screen. I believe this is available on the newer models and I have seen this as an addition on many other doserless grinders. It helps improve clumping by 50-70%.
> 
> If i can find a link i'll post


It's not retrofitable unfortunately. Eureka changed the design when they updated the grinder.


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

Shame, here's a link to a mazzer screen mod anyway. Pretty sure I saw one for a Mignon but bugger me if I can find it again.


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

Does anyone know what the new "ACE" (Anti-Clumps & Electrostaticity) System is comprised of/how it works in the newer models?

Just curious.

https://www.eureka.co.it/en/plus/id/97.aspx

Cheers


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Zombie lives!

Just reopening this, I have a Specialist, clumping started to get bad so I stripped the machine down, the shute totally blocked. I use fresh beans ordered fortnightly and the zig zag so called anti clumper was the culprit, I've taken it off and so far do good


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Same, after about a years worth of use on my Speccy I had to take the top burr off and give the chute a through sweep with a long brush. Lots of old grinds stuck down there.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

2cups said:


> Same, after about a years worth of use on my Speccy I had to take the top burr off and give the chute a through sweep with a long brush. Lots of old grinds stuck down there.


 Did you remove the zig zag thing?


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Nope, didn't consider doing that. Figure it's not the end of the world if I have to repeat the exercise now and again, and would rather keep it original as I will probably sell it at some point.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

2cups said:


> Nope, didn't consider doing that. Figure it's not the end of the world if I have to repeat the exercise now and again, and would rather keep it original as I will probably sell it at some point.


 Good shout


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

Chuck a vacuum cleaner over the exit Shute occasionally. Easier than brushing and cleaner.

I've also now made a single doser with a blower which achieves almost no retention. I'll try post when I have time.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I tend to find these anti static things more trouble than they're worth. Different grinder, but my E37S has an 'SCC' (static and clumping control) which is just a metal flap and a spring so you can adjust it. The 'perfect' position is as little interference as possible whilst reducing any spraying effect, but I mostly run it with the flap flipped up out of the way. Also, I clean the burrs and chute every month/coffee change just to keep on top of it. Possibly overkill but keeps everything tip top.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've just bought the short blow up system for £77, usually out of stock and over 100 quid

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice, good find.

Mines part of an anal douche I got for $7 on AliExpress and some PVC pipe fittings from the hardware store  Works a treat, will post some pics in the morning.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

If I'd found an anal douche I'd have bought it!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

pavonnipuller said:


> Nice, good find.
> 
> Mines part of an anal douche I got for $7 on AliExpress and some PVC pipe fittings from the hardware store  Works a treat, will post some pics in the morning.


 I feel like I've fallen down a really weird rabbit hole.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Damn, the blow up doesn't fit Mignons, will have to look to anal douches

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ooooh i can't breathe for laughing; for the love of god please please change the subject quickly before i wee....ooops too late :classic_blush:


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Missy said:


> I feel like I've fallen down a really weird rabbit hole.


 I was going to say it's not a rabbit hole but perhaps a smaller mammal such as certain rodents, but I will not mention that because it may lower the tone of this high-brow conversation.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> I was going to say it's not a rabbit hole but perhaps a smaller mammal such as certain rodents, but I will not mention that because it may lower the tone of this high-brow conversation.


 Armageddon 😂


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Hamsters
.... 
Now they're clever critters....

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

Holy hell, Armageddon lolll

Anyway back to douches... here are the pictures.

I had to cut a notch out of the pipe and slightly sand it down for a tight fit and used an o-ring to complete the seal.

I also applied a bead of hot glue (not glued into the grinder) to the base of the pipe to further create a snug fit and help stop vibration and noise.

I now get almost grind retention there unlike the supplied mignon hopper.

I also give the beans a slight spritz with water, increases humidity and helps with clumping and static cling.

I cannot lay claim to any of these ideas, just gained from the forums.

The PVC pipe length is just about perfect to hold my 16g dose.


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

Here is the link to the douche, it took me a long time to find the right one with an accordion style bellows rather than the 'bulb' type which I tried but was less effective.

Hope I'm not breaking forum rules by posting the link.

Zero grind retention anal douche bellows

#Aliexpress AU $2.13 31%OFF | Reusable Vaginal Irrigator Medical Grade Retractable Vagina Anal Douche Feminine Hygiene Enema Cleaner Rectal Syringe 1/2PCS

https://star.aliexpress.com/share/share.htm?redirectUrl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2F1005001392747511.html%3Fmb%3Dd45qWZXAlBrw710%26srcSns%3DCopy%26tid%3Dwhite_backgroup_101%26businessType%3DProductDetail%26spreadType%3DsocialShare&image=U3536770c6285443fa154c6396a6d70edu.jpg&businessType=ProductDetail&spreadType=socialShare&templateId=white_backgroup_101&title=AU %242.13 31%OFF | Reusable Vaginal Irrigator Medical Grade Retractable Vagina Anal Douche Feminine Hygiene Enema Cleaner Rectal Syringe 1%2F2PCS&platform=AE


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

pavonnipuller said:


> Here is the link to the douche, it took me a long time to find the right one....
> 
> .....
> 
> #Aliexpress AU $2.13 31%OFF | Reusable Vaginal Irrigator Medical Grade Retractable Vagina Anal Douche Feminine Hygiene Enema Cleaner Rectal Syringe 1/2PCS


 Whilst reading the above i got as far as the description then i lost the plot...i almost had to check i was on the right forum.....this is just too funny....and when the missus shouted at me and told me to grow up i laughed even more; oh my days, i can't breathe.

*Well done on the mod BTW.*

p.s. did it ☝ arrive in a plastic bag ?

ok ok I'll get me coat 😂😂😂


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Crikey this thread went south fast since my last post 
To think I was worried about my digital footprint after buying several cheap mini scales on eBay - they probably think I'm a drug dealer or something but at least no douche baggery! I think I'd have ordered one of those fuel syphon things and cut the bellows off that rather than have a privates squirter in my purchase history  The lengths we go to for fresh coffee...


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

i didn't dare click on the url/link...history/cookies etc. ....last thing i needed was "similar items" randomly popping up (pun intended)

This has become my favourite thread on this forum by far.....the icing on the cake was the last bit "the lengths we go to for fresh coffee" ....roflmao 😂


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

And to reiterate , I recommend removing the anti clumping bar

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

I went for a similar mod for my rather antique Ceado E37, but using a car steering rack boot. There is a huge range of shapes and sizes available; search for steering rack boot on ebay to see what I mean. The only problem is that the measurements on the item descriptions are all internal diameters so finding something that is a snug fit to in a typical 58mm hopper 'socket' can be challenging.


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

@Dave double bean On my older Mignon, the anti clumping bar is cast into the frame. To remove it would require a mini hacksaw and to take the motor entirely out of the body to get a clean cut. I was actually about to do just that until I came upon this solution.

@Stox I had seen those but didn't know what they were called or how to search for them, had I known it would've saved some awkward looks from the postie


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01D0I21CI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_3St2FbPM2CHZT?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Alternative to the others, spherical bit screws off and fits over the top of the tubing. Cut or drill a hole in the top and it stops it sucking grinds back in to it


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

@Sean1ucc that's the one I wanted but couldn't find it in stock anywhere.

Viva la anal douche! Lol


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

pavonnipuller said:


> @Sean1ucc that's the one I wanted but couldn't find it in stock anywhere.
> 
> Viva la anal douche! Lol


 Seems to be in stock on the UK amazon site, where are you based?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> Seems to be in stock on the UK amazon site, where are you based?


And it fits the standard Specialiata?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> And it fits the standard Specialiata?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 Yes, I have it on a specialita with single dosing hopper. Sites over the hopper and meets flush with the top of the grinder. I used a rubber wash in between to ensure a good seal, picked up a pack from homebase.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> Yes, I have it on a specialita with single dosing hopper. Sites over the hopper and meets flush with the top of the grinder. I used a rubber wash in between to ensure a good seal, picked up a pack from homebase.


Thanks can you post a picture so I can get an idea? I'd like to give this ago but can't picture this over a hopper

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> <img alt="20201216_094544.thumb.jpg.823978771963d499a15070817ee44e8c.jpg" data-fileid="49732" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/20201216_094544.thumb.jpg.823978771963d499a15070817ee44e8c.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Thanks, what is that bottom bit made of, just a little rubber hose to put the beans in?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

pavonnipuller said:


> View attachment 48984
> 
> 
> View attachment 48985
> ...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, and that black rubber thing that seemingly holds it all together?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> Thanks, and that black rubber thing that seemingly holds it all together?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 It's just a black cylindrical tube with a notch that fits in to the neck of the grinder then locked in with the screw as you would with a standard hopper. The black rubber are just washers put over the outside of the tube and pushed down flush with the top of the grinder. There were different shapes in the pack I got which stacked nicely - o ring then flat ring then the one with the taper facing up to meet bellows. This gave a few extra centimetres for compression and gives a good seal.

https://www.homebase.co.uk/sink-waste-replacement-washers-40mm_p486156


----------



## pavonnipuller (Dec 8, 2019)

I went to the UK site yesterday and it said out of stock. I'm based in Oz.

When mine wears out I'll try again with a VPN and see if I have any luck.

@Sean1ucc would it be possible the share the print file of the piece you made please? It would be nice to replace the PVC pipe.

Also, could you recommend a simple to use 3D print software? I downloaded one in the past but it was very technical and didn't get very far or I just wasn't smart enough haha. Many thanks if you can.


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes, no problem at all. Send me your email via PM and I can send them over.

I just got the file printed by a company so don't have any software unfortunately!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

pavonnipuller said:


> When mine wears out *I'll try again with a VPN*...


 ha ha you have learned well my young Padawan.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

pavonnipuller said:


> ...Also, could you recommend a simple to use 3D *print* software?


 *Simplify3D* ....it's a "slicer"....not cheap ($149 (£110)) as there are *free slicers about*; and it's my 1st "slicer" that i have purchased since just deciding to get into 3d printing....i'm border-line on taking the plunge on AutoCAD (mine is ancient), but that is serious bucks; Father Christmas "may" be kind to me...we will wait and see if i've been a good boy.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dave double bean - I might have a couple of short lengths of clear acrylic pipe in the shed from when I was trying to single dose a Silenzio. Would be the right size if I recall just needs a notch cutting to fit.

Happy to post one out to you for free if you could use it?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Dave double bean - I might have a couple of short lengths of clear acrylic pipe in the shed from when I was trying to single dose a Silenzio. Would be the right size if I recall just needs a notch cutting to fit.
> Happy to post one out to you for free if you could use it?


That's awesome if you could! Do you still have address?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I do, I just need to spot where I "filed them" in shed first... 🤔

Will have a look later this morning and send you a PM. 🤞


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> I do, I just need to spot where I "filed them" in shed first...
> Will have a look later this morning and send you a PM.


Cheers !

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Stox said:


> I went for a similar mod for my rather antique Ceado E37, but using a car steering rack boot. There is a huge range of shapes and sizes available; search for steering rack boot on ebay to see what I mean. The only problem is that the measurements on the item descriptions are all internal diameters so finding something that is a snug fit to in a typical 58mm hopper 'socket' can be challenging.


 Hi there; can you stick a pic on here of your sr mod!

Have clumping trouble with a series A Ceado 37s .

Try to single dose but clumping /blockages around the chute??


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you tried removing the 'flap' to give free passage ? Not the antistatic finger.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've had 2 Eurekas and removed the anti clump things on both they simply don't work and all they do is back up the machine and block it


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

Gilly said:


> Hi there; can you stick a pic on here of your sr mod!
> 
> Have clumping trouble with a series A Ceado 37s .
> 
> Try to single dose but clumping /blockages around the chute??


 Here are three pictures for you.

Note this mod is about reducing retention rather than clumping. I think a lot depends on the beans; I sometimes stir the beans with the handle of a teaspoon dipped in water if it looks like clumping is an issue.

Other modifications include:

Removing all electronics: it's a simple run or no-run via the portafilter button. There is no timer or shot counter and the circuit board has been removed altogether.

I have enclosed the chute with a length of aluminium U section (last photo) but left the trap-door there.

There is a fair build-up within the grind chamber and chute exit over time, but it generally just sticks there waiting for when I dismantle it for cleaning. I usually get out what I weigh in within <0.1g.


----------



## semihselcuk (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey @Stox, your zero retention mods looks very good. Well done. Wondering it`s performance before after.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Stox said:


> Here are three pictures for you.
> 
> Note this mod is about reducing retention rather than clumping. I think a lot depends on the beans; I sometimes stir the beans with the handle of a teaspoon dipped in water if it looks like clumping is an issue.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info; looks oddly cool 😎!!!


----------

